# Routing wastegate



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Has anyone, or is it possible to route the wastegate pipe to behind the front wheel instead of rerouting to the exhaust? has anyone done this? is there any benefit besides a loud ass car?

(this is referring to a 99% drag and 1% street car)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*YES*

yes it is. Tony @ Jotech in TX made this one for a honda.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

doh! 
here's a good thread for pics
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=469119&page=1


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

if your going to do that you might as well run it before the front wheel out of the bumper cover for ease of plumbing... kinda like what Javier was suggesting in his link. I know people that just have a shorty pipe that directs the waste gate down towards the ground away from the engine bay. The sound isn't very flattering because when the waste gate has so little backpressure it will oscillate and make a funny noise ... sort of like a fart. it sounds cool only to people who know what it its
-dave


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i wasnt really planning on making it look appealing with the trim piece and stuff. personally it just doesnt look good to me. ok if i took it behind or in front of the wheel would it be street legal? i doubt it, just curious.

any benefits to doing this? or just for sound...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dave_f said:


> *if your going to do that you might as well run it before the front wheel out of the bumper cover for ease of plumbing... kinda like what Javier was suggesting in his link. I know people that just have a shorty pipe that directs the waste gate down towards the ground away from the engine bay. The sound isn't very flattering because when the waste gate has so little backpressure it will oscillate and make a funny noise ... sort of like a fart. it sounds cool only to people who know what it its
> -dave *


does that same sound happen to internal wastegates for the same reason? cuz that's what I have... through the help of other ppl I'm suspecting its the BOV but if what you say is true it's could be my wastegate as well! hehehe... fart sound, it does sound like that!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

usually routing the waste gate into the exhaust system (internally) doesn't generate the same noise, the muffler/cat/resonator will most likely drown it out. I believe most states have laws prohibiting the dumping exhaust gases before the passenger compartment... I have heard in some states even side pipes are illegal... even if they are OEM. 
running an externally dumped waste gate may help with a phenomenon called boost creep, which is a situation where you will be gaining boost even though your waste gate is open. In some instances it may allow for greater control of boost. both scenarios are high hp applications.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

IC thank you...


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

run a screamer pipe. just split your dump pipe from to form 2 separate pipes. one goes to exhaust, while the wastegate dumps to the floor.
the spool up you will experience is mad. never heard bout boost creep with this setup too. unless your wastegate actuator or wastegate's on the way out. will be extremely loud when on boost too.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Another Option*

u could also run an E-cutout. its a butterfly valve that is remotely controlled by the user in the car. best of both worlds, quiet when u want it and quick spool when u want it 
example on a honda motor


----------

